# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > islam >  Bakara 284. Allah İçimizden Geçirdiklerimizden de Bizleri Sorumlu Tutar mı?

## halukgta

Bir yazıma cevap veren arkadaşımız, yazımı tenkit edip, kendi düşüncesini anlatmak adına öyle şeyler yazmış ki, bunu sizlerle paylaşmamın çok önemli olduğunu düşündüm. Arkadaşımız Bakara 284. ayette geçen bir cümleyi yazmış, bu sözleri nasıl anlamalıyız, ayet ne anlatıyor diye bana sormuştu, ayeti önce yazalım, daha sonra konuşmaya devam edelim.

Bakara 284: Göklerdeki ve yerdeki her şey Allah'a aittir. İÇİNİZDEKİLERİ AÇIĞA VURSANIZ DA GİZLESENİZ DE ALLAH ONDAN DOLAYI SİZİ HESABA ÇEKECEKTİR ve sonra O, İSTEDİĞİNİ AFFEDECEK, İSTEDİĞİNİ CEZALANDIRACAKTIR. Zira Allah her şeye gücü yetendir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bana soru soran arkadaşımız, Allah bu ayette, İÇİNİZDEKİLERİ AÇIĞA VURSANIZ DA GİZLESENİZ DE, ALLAH ONDAN DOLAYI SİZİ HESABA ÇEKECEKTİR cümlesinde, Allah bizim içimizden geçirdiğimiz kötü şeylerden dolayı da mı cezalandıracak, şeklinde soru sormuştu, bende elimden geldiğince, Kuran ın diğer ayetlerinden faydalanarak, örnekler verip bu ayette bundan bahsedilmediğini anlatmaya çalıştım. Konu açılmışken, Allah bu sözleriyle bizlere ne anlatmaya çalışıyor, isterseniz konuya girmeden önce, kısaca bahsedelim.

Önce şunu söylemeliyim, Allah ayetinde içinizden geçirdiklerinizden, yani gizlediklerinizden dolayı sizi hesaba çeker sözü, içinizden geçirdiğiniz kötü şeylerden dolayı sizi cezalandırır anlamında değildir. Lütfen dikkat edelim, ALLAH İÇİNİZDEN GEÇİRDİKLERİNİZDEN, SİZLERİ SORUMLU TUTAR DEMİYOR. Hesaba çekmek sorgulamaktır. Sorgunun sonunda ceza verilir, tabi suçlu bulunulursa, kötü düşünce fiiliyata geçmişse. Ayetin sonunda da onu açıklıyor ve ne diyor? Allah istediğini affedecek, istediğini cezalandıracaktır. Yani önce sorgu, daha sonra suç varsa işlenmişse, herhangi bir kişiye zarar verilmişse, ceza verilecektir.

Allah bu sözleriyle bizlerin dikkatini çekiyor, uyarıyor ve diyor ki, BEN SİZİN İÇİNİZDEN GEÇİRDİKLERİNİZİDE BİLİRİM, ONA GÖRE DAVRANIN. Bu uyarıyı yapmaktan maksat, kendinize gelin, sinirlerinize hâkim olun ve kafanızda kötü şeyler planlamayın, böyle düşünceler geldiğinde, hemen Allah a sığının. Çünkü o planların daha sonra esiri olursunuz ve ŞEYTANIN VESVESESİYLE O DÜŞÜNCELERİ HAYATA GEÇİREBİLİRSİNİZ. İşte Allah bu sözlerle bunu engellemeye çalışıyor. İÇİNİZDEN GEÇENİ BİLİRİM DİYEREK, KÖTÜ DÜŞÜNCEDEN ALLAH KULLARINI UZAKLAŞTIRMAYA ÇALIŞIYOR. Bakın Allah ayetinde ne diyor.

Araf 200: EĞER ŞEYTANDAN BİR KIŞKIRTMA SENİ DÜRTERSE, HEMEN ALLAHA SIĞIN. Şüphesiz O, hakkıyla işitendir, hakkıyla bilendir. (Diyanet meali)

Elbette Allah, yalnız düşüncede kalan, fiiliyata geçmemiş, kötü niyetli düşüncelerimizden, fikirlerimizden dolayı bizleri cezalandırmaz. Cezalandıracağım demiyor, ama uyarıyor dikkatli olmamızı istiyor. Bu konuyu, Kuran ın diğer ayetlerine de müracaat ederek, daha iyi anlamaya çalışalım. Çünkü Kuran kendisini anlatan, açıklayan eşi benzeri olmayan bir NURDUR, IŞIKTIR.

Allah yarattığı kullarının, hangi vasıflara sahip olduğunu anlatırken Kuran da, şunları söyler. KULLARIM TARTIŞMAYA MEYİLLİDİR, ACELECİ TABİATTA, ZAYIF NEFİSTE YARATILMIŞTIR. Bu özelliklerinin üstünden gelmesi içinde Allah, kullarıma akıl verdim ki, bu zayıflıklarının üstesinden gelsin diye bilgi verir. Bu vasıfları taşıyan bir insan, elbette ilk önce sinirle kötü şeyler düşünebilir, bunu yapması çok da normaldir. Ama aklını kullandığında, düşündüklerini hayata geçirdiğinde, ALLAH A SIĞINDIĞINDA olacakları hesaplayıp, düşüncelerini uygulamaktan vazgeçer. Günümüz hayatımızda da, kanunlarımız öyle değil midir? İşlenmek istenen suç, yalnız düşüncede kaldıysa, fiiliyata geçmediyse suç sayılmaz. Sizlere hatırlatacağım ayetler üzerinde lütfen düşünün.

Nisa 123: İş, ne sizin kuruntularınızla, ne de kitap ehlinin kuruntularıyla olur. KÖTÜLÜK YAPAN, ONUNLA CEZALANDIRILIR ve kendisine Allah'tan başka ne dost ne de yardımcı bulur. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

İbrahim 51: Allah herkese KAZANDIĞININ KARŞILIĞINI VERMEK İÇİN ONLARI DİRİLTECEKTİR. Şüphesiz Allah, hesabı çabuk görendir. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Nerml 90: KÖTÜLÜK YAPANLAR, YÜZÜSTÜ ATEŞE ATILIRLAR. YAPTIKLARINIZDAN BAŞKA BİR ŞEYLE Mİ CEZALANDIRILIYORSUNUZ? denir.(Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Saffat 39: SİZE, SADECE YAPTIKLARINIZIN KARŞILIĞI VERİLECEKTİR. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Enam 160: Kim Allah'ın huzuruna bir güzellik getirirse ona, getirdiğinin on katı vardır. KİM DE KÖTÜLÜK GETİRİRSE, O SADECE GETİRDİĞİNİN DENGİ İLE CEZALANDIRILIR. Onlar haksızlığa uğratılmazlar. (Bayraktar Bayraklı meali)

Bu ayetler, her şeyi açıklıyor. Bizler bu dünyada imtihandan geçiyoruz, ne yaptıysak onun karşılığını göreceğiz. Bizzat yapmadığımız, düşüncede kalmış hiçbir şeyden bizleri Allah cezalandırmaz. BU İMTİHAN OLMANIN KURALLARINA, KURAN IN ADALET ANLAYIŞINA DA TERS DÜŞER. Allah bizlerin sadece yaptıklarımızın karşılığının verileceğini söylüyorsa, bunun tersi olan hiç bir düşünceyi, Allah a nispet etmeyelim, hata yaparız. 

Allah ne diyordu Kuran için. YEMİN OLSUN Kİ, BU KİTABI SİZLER İÇİN KOLAYLAŞTIRDIM. Sırf bu hüküm bile, aklımızdan geçirdiğimiz, ama hayata geçmeyen, kötü bir şeyden bizleri Allah ın sorumlu tutmayacağına açık kanıttır. Gelelim arkadaşımızın bu ayet ile ilgili, bana söylediği sözlere. 

Aslında bu arkadaşımızın amacının, benden bilgi almak olmadığını, düşüncelerimin yanlış olduğunu bana anlatmaya çalıştığını, bana verdiği cevaptan anladım. Bana öyle bir cevap verip, ayetle ilgili öyle bir açıklama yaptı ki, doğrusu yaşanan İslam ın ne boyutta olduğuna çok güzel bir örnekti. Sizlere verdiği cevabı, ibret olması adına paylaşmak istiyorum.

Bu ayet nesh olmuş, yani hükmü ortadan kaldırılmıştır. ÖNCEKİ ÜMMETLER, İÇİNDEN GEÇİRDİKLERİ ŞEYLERDEN DOLAYI, ALLAH İNDİNDE MESUL İDİLER. Fakat bu ayet, bu ümmet için de inince, Sahabe Resulullaha giderek. BİZ NAMAZ KILIYORUZ, ORUÇ TUTUYORUZ, FAKA BU AYET BİZE AĞIR GELDİ DEDİLER.

ALLAH(CC) O AYETİN HÜKMÜNÜ KALDIRIP, ONUN YERİNE, BAKARA 286. SİZİN NEFSİNİZİN YÜKLENEMEYECEĞİ ŞEYİ SİZE YÜKLEMEYİZ, MEALİNDEKİ AYETİ İNDİRDİ.

Ayetlerin nüzul sebebini anlamadan, bir insan tefsir yazarsa, kendi kafasına göre yorum yapmak zorunda kalır. Dolayısıyla her tefsir yazanın kafasına göre bir din çıkar ortaya. Birçok ayetin nüzul sebebi Resulullah ve sahabenin yaşantısıdır. NÜZUL SEBEPLERİNİN BİLGİLERİ DE BİZE HADİSLER VE SAĞLAM RİVAYETLERLE GELMİŞTİR.

Ne yazık ki emin olmadığımız bilgilerin ardına düşersek, işte böyle Allah ın ayetlerinin hükmü birer birer ortadan kalkar, bizlerde bu yanlış bilgilere inanmış olarak huzura gideriz. Nüzul sebeplerinin bilgileri, bizlere hadisler ve sağlam rivayetlerle ulaştığını da, gönül rahatlığıyla söyleyebiliyorlar. Rivayet adı üstünde, emin olamayacağımız bilgi demektir. Bu bilgilere göre imanımıza nasıl yön veririz. Allah ın uyarılarını unuttuk mu? Emin olamayacağın bilginin ardına düşme, yalnız Kuran ın ipine sarılın, diye uyaran Allah ın uyarılarını dinlemeyip, böyle rivayetlerin ardına düşersek, sonucuna da katlanmasını bilmeliyiz. Allah ın muhkem yani apaçık ayetlerini, bizler tefsir yapamayız, bunu zaten Allah yapmış. Tefsir anlaşılmayan konulara, kapalı olan sözler için yapılır. Tefsir, söylenen söz hakkında kişinin yorumudur yani kendi düşüncesi ve kendi anladığıdır. Bu çok riskli ve tehlikelidir. Hâşâ Allah ın açıklayamadığını anlatan, açıklayan tefsir yapanlar mı var aramızda.

Düşünebiliyor musunuz, bunu söyleyip inandığımızda, ilk önce Allah ın adaletini sorgulamış oluyoruz. Hatta daha önceki kullarına Allah, hayata geçmemiş ama aklından geçmiş kötü düşüncelere bile ceza verdiğini, kullarını mesul tuttuğunu kabul etmiş oluyoruz ki, bu adaletsizliği Allah a nispet etmek bile, günahların en büyüğüdür.

Daha da kötüsü, Allah geleceği bildiğini Kuran da söylemesine rağmen, gelecekte olacakları hesaplayamayan konuma Allah ı getirip kullarının, bizler bu ayetin hükmünü kaldıramayız itirazlarının sonunda, elçisinin de isteğiyle Allah hükmünden vazgeçip, başka bir ayet indirmiş olduğunu nasıl söyleriz ve buna inanırız. Bu ne büyük saygısızlık ve gaflet. Böyle düşüncedeki insanları, Allah ıslah etsin desem de çok zor.

Şöyle bir örnek verelim. Biz bir kişi hakkında, kafamızdan kötü bir insan olduğu konusunda düşünceler geçiriyoruz. Bu insan şöyle kötü, böyle kötü şeyler yapıyor diye yorumlar yapıyoruz kendi nefsimizce içimizden. Öyle bir zaman geliyor ki, bu kişiyle yakından tanıştığımızda ve onu iyice tanıdığımızda, kötü bir insan olmadığını anlıyoruz ve bu kişi ile ilgili kafamızdaki tüm kötü düşünceler siliniyor. Sizce daha önceki kötü düşüncelerimizden dolayı, Allah bizleri cezalandırır mı? O kişiye bu düşüncelerimizle zarar vermediysek, sırf düşüncelerimizden dolayı Allah ın ceza vermesi, Kuran ın adalet anlayışına asla uymaz. Yemin olsun ki, bu kitabı sizler için kolaylaştırdık hükümlerine de ters düşer.

Lütfen unutmayalım, bizlerin ayetleri doğru anlamamız için, tüm ayetlerin nüzul sebebini bilmemiz gerekseydi, onu da Allah Kuran da bizlere söylerdi. Eğer Allah tüm ayetlerin nüzul sebebinden bizlere bahsetmiş olsaydı, ayetleri yalnız o döneme ya da olaya has kılma, o döneme hapsetme yanlışını yapabilirdik. Bugün bu yanlış ne yazık ki, buna inananlar tarafından yapılıyor. Elbette bazı ayetlerde, nüzul sebebi açıklanmıştır Kuran da. Sanki Kuran eksik bilgi vermiş gibi, açıklanmayanların arayışına lütfen girmeyelim, yanlış bilgiler inancımızı zehirler ve bizleri yanlışa yönlendirir. Hesap günüde, pişman olanların safında buluruz kendimizi.

Aslında söyleyecek çok şeyler var, ama bizler Kuran dan öyle uzaklaştık ki, yolumuzun nereye bizleri götürdüğünün, inanın farkında bile değiliz. Farkında olanlardan olmak istiyorsak, gelin rivayetlerin, sanı bilgilerin değil, en güvenilir Allah ın sözlerine, kitabına sarılalım. O BİZLERİ EN GÜVENLİ LİMANA ULAŞTIRACAKTIR. Allah cümlemizi, huzuru mahşerde güveli limana ulaşan, Allah ın azınlık, halis kulları arasında olmayı, bizlere nasip etsin inşallah.

Saygılarımla
Haluk GÜMÜŞTABAK

KURAN DA NESİH VAR MIDIR?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GmCdxL_2d_Q


https://www.facebook.com/Kuranadavet...homepage_panel
http://halukgta.blogcu.com/
http://kuranyolu.blogcu.com/
http://hakyolkuran.com/

----------

